# Turn my FC work in on the 15th...then masters ceremony to follow...



## Dave (Feb 9, 2011)

super excited.  was ready to turn it in after two weeks...but no slot open on the schedule.  
 My wife ordered my ring...but i refused to look at it.   Kept it in the box and turned it over to my instructor.  My uncle is coming down from lake summerville to be part of the ceremony and to present it to me...

My instructor tells me that i will be approached by several Masons asking if i have interest in other parts of masonary.  

I was considering York Right.....due to Christian Based.    what is everyones veiw?
or should i wait to ask this question after i get my masters?

Dave


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 9, 2011)

Cannot speak to Scottish Rite, but York Rite will further Blue Lodge for you. Well it did for me.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2011)

@ B.G. Strong- I am leaning toward York Right.  My instructor said there is not a very strong group here....but I still think i want to look into it.


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have enjoyed my York Rite choice. Best wishes to you


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 9, 2011)

Both will extend what you learned in Blue Lodge.  My Instructor always put it like this.  If Freemasonry were a tree, Blue Lodge would be your root system.  York Rite would be the tree truck, and Scottish Rite would be the many branches.  

My advise, take your time and enjoy Freemasonry.  There will be plenty to do and learn in Blue Lodge, and plenty of time to join the appendent bodies if you get a bit burned out on Blue Lodge.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 9, 2011)

I joined all of them immediately after being raised.  Blue Lodge, Scottish Rite, Shrine and York Rite in that order within 2 months.  Also joined the lodge of research.  I would not suggest it.  Take some time to understand what you have been taught.  Get involved.  Then when your learning starts to slow, or you start getting complacient, join one of the other bodies.  Look into what they do before picking one.  York Rites are usually smaller than Scottish Rites, but the are usually more active.  To feel a part of the Scottish Rite, you will need to wear a little hat.  To feel like you fit in to the York Rite, you will be dressing much more formally.  Look into it.  Research it.  Then decide.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 9, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I joined all of them immediately after being raised. Blue Lodge, Scottish Rite, Shrine and York Rite in that order within 2 months. Also joined the lodge of research. I would not suggest it. Take some time to understand what you have been taught. Get involved. Then when your learning starts to slow, or you start getting complacient, join one of the other bodies. Look into what they do before picking one. York Rites are usually smaller than Scottish Rites, but the are usually more active. To feel a part of the Scottish Rite, you will need to wear a little hat. To feel like you fit in to the York Rite, you will be dressing much more formally. Look into it. Research it. Then decide.


 
Very sound advice. Stick close to the Blue Lodge, run a few chairs, teach a few new students (you owe it now.) If you rush, you may rush yourself through and miss most of the growth each affiliation offers. 

Relax, you'll never learn it all. But enjoy the trip and don't get lazy. Steady as she goes brother. Pace yourself.


----------

